# deleting IM's



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

may be wrong but if i want to delete 19 of the 20 IM's i have,i either delete all or you do them individually, could we have a tick box type of thing that would delete say 10 of the 20 IM.
tick the ones you want to delete then click delete.

Jonah


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

At the moment you can either delete them all, or one at a time.
The next version of the site (that I'll start working on soon) will have an updated IM system.


----------

